# Can I fit a 24" Dell LCD panel into a 24" Viewsonic



## gdeal (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to replace my faulty Viewsonic LCD panel with a 24" Dell LCD panel. They are both widescreen.

Model for Viewsonic: VS12324

Model for Dell is unknown...

Can this be done or am I dreaming?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Gdeal - Welcome to TSF :wave:

I would doubt if the electronics in the Viewsonic case would be compatatable.


----------



## gdeal (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome :smile:

I was afraid of that, I guess not all panels are created equal

I may purchase the Dell panel (because it's cheap) and try it anyway haha


----------

